# Parlantes USB



## leop4 (Ago 15, 2007)

hola chicos tengo que hacerles una consultita en mi casa tengo 2 cajas de parlantes USB de unas pcs, bueno la cosa es que estos parlantes son USB y no se como hacer para que me funcionen con corriente de 9 o 6v, como hace tiempo venian con un transformador dentro del parlante. pero ahora ya no son asi y quisiera que ustedes me pudieran ayudar para ver como hago que me funcionen con un pequño transformador (rectificado) de 4.5 5 o 6v bueno dsde ya muchas gracias::::...
Laughing Cool Laughing Cool


----------



## jona (Ago 15, 2007)

hola
deberias de tomar la corriente que consumen los mismos, y en base a eso comprar el transformador,puente de diodos y capacitor.
yo tengo unos parlantes de usb conectados a la radio,eso si les puse un transformador exterior para que funcionen.
saludos


----------



## JV (Ago 15, 2007)

En un negocio de insumos de PC vi unas fuentes de las que el gabinete se enchufa directamente con una boca USB  eran de 6V 500mA, me dijeron que de 6V para darle un poco mas de potencia porque se quedaban cortos a maximo volumen.

Saludos..


----------



## leop4 (Ago 15, 2007)

si pero lo que necesito saber es como se conecta no abri el cable pero debe de tener unos cuantos cables mas o menos 4 o 3 no? necesito saber como lo conecto tengo un transformador de 9 o 6 v rectificados      pero hay que ver como ago y si no se me van a quemar me entienden::..::


----------



## JV (Ago 15, 2007)

"http://www.hardwarebook.información/Universal_Serial_Bus_(USB)"

Esta entre comillas porque me corta el link en el paréntesis.

Saludos..


----------



## leop4 (Ago 16, 2007)

vos me decis esta :http://www.hardwarebook.información/Universal_Serial_Bus_(USB)
hay bueno voy a ver que ago gracias igual:: 8)    8)  8)


----------

